# Official bloggers wanted



## truebluefan (Sep 22, 2006)

http://www.golfforum.com/blog.php

The blog is for everyone, however, we want to promote serious journalists! The way we do that is by posting serious blogs in the network (all 19 forums) once a week.

Do you love Golf? Want to write a weekly blog about Golf? Are you an aspiring journalists? Contact me via pm, lets talk!


----------

